

Ask HN: Browsers not auto clearing session only cookies? - xemware_tim

Chrome, and possibly Firefox have now rendered the 'Remember Me' option on log in forms redundant.<p>It seems as part of stream lining the app restart experience, they no longer clear session only cookies.<p>http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=128513<p>If you are a web site coder how do you feel about this?<p>Do we now need to educate  users who aren't in the habit of explicitly logging out, or quite fairly expect to be logged out automatically when the browser is closed.<p>I just spent two hours trying to debug this problem before finding posts about it.&#60;p&#62;Even Google has a 'Stay signed in' checkbox that no longer means anything.<p>If you have any tips on getting around this, please post them.
======
xemware_tim
To qualify this further, it is a 'feature' of session restore of the browser
re-opening all tabs that were present on close.

Should I just put a ? next to the Remember Me checkbox on the login form and
explain that there browser settings need to be considered for security
reasons?

